# Elezioni Presidenziali Usa 6 Novembre 2012: Obama vs Romney



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Da La Repubblica: http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/ele...ndaggi_obama_romney_usa-41260505/?ref=HREC1-1


Lo speciale di La Repubblica sul voto 

http://www.repubblica.it/static/speciale/2012/elezioni-usa/presidenziali.html?ref=HREA-1


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Probabilmente non andrei a votare


----------



## GioNF (7 Settembre 2012)

Quoto Luka. Obama ha deluso MOLTO, ma Romney, e in particolare il suo vice, sono dei pazzi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Obama tutta la vita, Romney sembra un invasato!


----------



## GioNF (7 Settembre 2012)

Vorrei solo dire una cosa: non dite Romney guerrafondaio e Obama Santo, perché un Nobel per la pace che annnovera fra i suoi più grandi successi un omicidio é, come dire..un ossimoro? Senza parlare del disastro combinato con la cosiddetta Primavera Araba..


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Vorrei solo dire una cosa: non dite Romney guerrafondaio e Obama Santo, perché un Nobel per la pace che annnovera fra i suoi più grandi successi un omicidio é, come dire..un ossimoro? Senza parlare del disastro combinato con la cosiddetta Primavera Araba..



No va beh Obama non è ne un santo ne il salvatore del mondo, anzi... Però Romney fa dei discorsi che fanno accapponare la pelle!


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Vorrei solo dire una cosa: non dite Romney guerrafondaio e Obama Santo, perché un Nobel per la pace che annnovera fra i suoi più grandi successi un omicidio é, come dire..un ossimoro? Senza parlare del disastro combinato con la cosiddetta Primavera Araba..



Se fosse solo la politica estera il problema di Obama si potrebbe anche rivotarlo... D'altronde sono pochissime le grandi nazioni che agiscono bene in tal senso. Le vere chimere di Obama hanno avuto il nome di disoccupazione, riforma sanitaria e sopratutto ricondizionamento dei tassi dei mutui delle abitazioni... In sostanza deve ancora risolvere il problema alla radice, poi sento parlare di ripresa economica dal 2013 da monti e dai giornali italiani...


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No va beh Obama non è ne un santo ne il salvatore del mondo, anzi... Però Romney fa dei discorsi che fanno accapponare la pelle!



È semplicemente un mormone


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2012)

Se vince Romney ci ritroviamo un altro che taglia tasse ad mimchiam facendo esplodere debito e deficit.


----------



## Nick (7 Settembre 2012)

Mister Obamaaaaaaa (cit.  )


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Da affaritaliani
http://affaritaliani.libero.it/esteri/larry-sabato-sondaggista-usa-ad-affaritaliani-it.html


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2012)

Se vince romney domani ci troviamo tutti a combattere nel fronte per difenderci dall'invasione irancinese...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vince romney domani ci troviamo tutti a combattere nel fronte per difenderci dall'invasione irancinese...



Le multinazionali del armi sarebbero felicissime.....


----------



## GioNF (8 Settembre 2012)

Ok, ma i fondamentalisti Islamici in Egitto chi li ha mandati al potere?
E la guerriglia fra tribù in Libia chi l'ha voluta?
Romney?
Direi di no.

E Guantanamo è stata chiusa? O lavora ancora a pieno regime? 

Perchè c'è questa idea che i Repubblicani siano tutti dei guerrafondai mentre i Democratici no? Chi era presidente degli USA quando la Nato decise di fare guerra ai nostri vicini di casa? (Nel 1999..)


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Ok, ma i fondamentalisti Islamici in Egitto chi li ha mandati al potere?
> E la guerriglia fra tribù in Libia chi l'ha voluta?
> Romney?
> Direi di no.
> ...



Nessuna differenza anzi tutti gli ammericani sono guerrifondai. Solo che scegliendo tra il meno guerrofondaio fra ob(s)ama e rooney, scelgo tutta la vita il primo


----------



## Nicco (8 Settembre 2012)

Quello che io non capisco è come si possa piangere anche alle convention presidenziali, centinaia di gente in lacrime. Che banda di esaltati.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Quello che io non capisco è come si possa piangere anche alle convention presidenziali, centinaia di gente in lacrime. Che banda di esaltati.



C'è poco da criticare secondo me, certe scene pietose le vediamo anche qui


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2012)

Mancano pochi giorni.....voi per chi votereste?


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se fosse solo la politica estera il problema di Obama si potrebbe anche rivotarlo... D'altronde sono pochissime le grandi nazioni che agiscono bene in tal senso. Le vere chimere di Obama hanno avuto il nome di disoccupazione, riforma sanitaria e sopratutto ricondizionamento dei tassi dei mutui delle abitazioni... In sostanza deve ancora risolvere il problema alla radice, poi sento parlare di ripresa economica dal 2013 da monti e dai giornali italiani...


bisogna comunque dire che chi si presentava come il nuovo Martin Luther King,francamente ha stra deluso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mancano pochi giorni.....voi per chi votereste?



uno peggio dell'altro...ripeto Romney


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2012)

Romney sicuramente


----------



## Miro (2 Novembre 2012)

Romney mi da l'idea di essere uno simil-Nixon...tra i due sceglierei Obama.


----------



## juventino (2 Novembre 2012)

Obama ha deluso, ma a me Romney ed i repubblicani di adesso non mi piacciono per niente. Quindi direi Obama.


----------



## Francy (2 Novembre 2012)

Obama sicuramente no. Probabilmente il Presidente che è entrato nella Sala Ovale con le maggiori aspettative di sempre e si è rivelato un semplice Presidente molto fumo e poco arrosto. Il Premio Nobel per la pace poi, una delle più grandi pagliacciate di sempre. Lontani sono i tempi dei grandi Presidenti.

Non troppo migliore secondo me Romney, il cui unico pregio è quello di non essere ancora stato "testato" alla prova dei fatti.

In sostanza probabilmente non andrei a votare, guardando con curiosità all'evolversi della situazione nel 2016, ci sono alcuni soggetti interessanti come Marco Rubio che potrebbero meritare.


----------



## Emanuele (2 Novembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Ok, ma i fondamentalisti Islamici in Egitto chi li ha mandati al potere?
> E la guerriglia fra tribù in Libia chi l'ha voluta?
> Romney?
> Direi di no.
> ...



Secondo me in Egitto l'ammerica non ha avuto alcun ruolo, e inoltre non credo che i fratelli musulmani siano peggio di mubarak o chi altro.
Per il resto sono d'accordo: chiunque vada al potere, sia democratico o repubblicano, farà uso delle armi per mantenere la supremazia geopolitica.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2012)

Nessuno dei 2.Uno ipocrita inconcludente,l'altro un folle.Ridate al mondo Reagan!


----------



## yelle (2 Novembre 2012)

Obama, senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

sarei indeciso anchio
non mi convince nessuno dei due, anche perchè mi sono interessato poco di politica usa ultimamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mancano pochi giorni.....voi per chi votereste?



Obama, Romney non promette nulla di buono.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2012)

Obama ha solo un punto avanti Usa, Obama un punto avanti su Romney - Adnkronos Elezioni Usa 2012


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

La cosa bella delle elezioni presidenziali usa sono i programmi di approfondimento e il livello dei quotidiani che escono negli usa in quel periodo... Per non parlare dei vari dibattiti televisivi.

Roba che noi ci sogniamo, qui in campagna elettorale i vari quotidiani pensano a tirare acqua al mulino dei loro partiti


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2012)

Un presidente mormone.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Tra i due Obama, ma devo dire che l'attuale presidente ha deluso e non poco.


----------



## Solo (4 Novembre 2012)

Obama comunque negli ultimi giorni ha preso gli endorsment di The New Yorker, Financial Times, The Economist, Bloomberg (sindaco NYC)...


----------



## vota DC (5 Novembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Secondo me in Egitto l'ammerica non ha avuto alcun ruolo, e inoltre non credo che i fratelli musulmani siano peggio di mubarak o chi altro.



Non devi pensare alle conseguenze per la popolazione, ma alla docilità dei governanti verso gli USA. Quindi dal punto di vista dell'elettore americano tutto ciò che è accaduto in nordafrica per ignavia ed ingenuità (si spera che si sia fatto ingannare da Sarkozy) di Obama è una catastrofe.


----------



## Doctore (5 Novembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Secondo me in Egitto l'ammerica non ha avuto alcun ruolo, e inoltre non credo che i fratelli musulmani siano peggio di mubarak o chi altro.
> Per il resto sono d'accordo: chiunque vada al potere, sia democratico o repubblicano, farà uso delle armi per mantenere la supremazia geopolitica.


Mubarak era un dittatore(****** come tutti i dittatori ed e' giusta la morte)che faceva comodo agli occidentali.I fratelli musulmani non sono peggio?Ma lo sai cosa vogliono fare nel loro paese questi pazzi eslatati?Queste rivoluzioni islamiche non porteranno a nulla di positivo per i cittadini musulmani...spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Ci siamo quasi.....votate anche voi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2012)

credo che vincerà Obama


----------



## Van The Man (5 Novembre 2012)

Penso Obama di una incollatura. Più per i deliri di Romney che per merito proprio


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2012)

Ricordiamo che il voto è fissato per domani, Martedì 6 Novembre e gli scrutini inizieranno alle ore 24


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Novembre 2012)

Relativamente alla politica estera mi sembra preferibile Romney.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che il voto è fissato per domani, Martedì 6 Novembre e gli scrutini inizieranno alle ore 24



quindi le 6 del mattino del 7 in italia giusto?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Relativamente alla politica estera mi sembra preferibile Romney.



....non c'è bisogno di altre guerre.


----------



## Francy (5 Novembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Relativamente alla politica estera mi sembra preferibile Romney.



Storicamente i repubblicani sono molto più attenti ai rapporti con l'Europa dei democratici.

Comunque basta con la retorica del "non abbiamo bisogno di altre guerre". Le guerre le ha portate avanti anche Obama, magari in maniera migliore, meno vistosa, meglio organizzata, ma non è che non le abbia fatte...

Detto questo non penso che Romney sia la risposta a ciò che gli USA chiedono, ci vogliono politiche incisive, cosa che nè l'uno nè l'altro candidato, a meno di ribaltoni, sono in grado di dare.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Storicamente i repubblicani sono molto più attenti ai rapporti con l'Europa dei democratici.
> 
> Comunque basta con la retorica del "non abbiamo bisogno di altre guerre". Le guerre le ha portate avanti anche Obama, magari in maniera migliore, meno vistosa, meglio organizzata, ma non è che non le abbia fatte...
> 
> Detto questo non penso che Romney sia la risposta a ciò che gli USA chiedono, ci vogliono politiche incisive, cosa che nè l'uno nè l'altro candidato, a meno di ribaltoni, sono in grado di dare.


 [MENTION=31]Francy[/MENTION] la STORIA non è retorica.


----------



## Francy (5 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=31]Francy[/MENTION] la STORIA non è retorica.



Quale storia scusami? Romney ha fatto al massimo il Governatore... Obama invece ha fatti il Presidente e lo zampino USA c'è nelle ultime guerre che sono state meglio organizzate rispetto a quelle arruffate di Bush jr., ma ci sono state.


----------



## Doctore (5 Novembre 2012)

Sulla politica estera/guerrafondaia repubblicani e democratici sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Quale storia scusami? Romney ha fatto al massimo il Governatore... Obama invece ha fatti il Presidente e lo zampino USA c'è nelle ultime guerre che sono state meglio organizzate rispetto a quelle arruffate di Bush jr., ma ci sono state.



Bush jr è stato probabilmente il peggior presidente degli ultimi 30 anni, ha iniziato una guerra, in Iraq, fallimentare per gli Usa.


----------



## Francy (5 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bush jr è stato probabilmente il peggior presidente degli ultimi 30 anni, ha iniziato una guerra, in Iraq, fallimentare per gli Usa.



Sulla guerra hai ragione, e probabilmente l'ha organizzata malissimo (anche perchè il paese reale dal quale partì Al Qaeda è l'Arabia Saudita che però è alleata agli USA e quindi non si può attaccare), ma Bush è il Presidente delle Torri Gemelle, e non ha saputo gestire la foga post attentato secondo la mia opinione. A parte le provocazioni precedenti ha ragione doctore quando pone l'accento sulle politiche guerra USA.

Ciò non toglie che dire che non abbiamo bisogno di un'altra guerra quando Romney alla prova dei fatti non è passato mentre il premio Nobel per la Pace Obama sì, e la guerra l'ha fatta è quanto meno curioso.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sulla guerra hai ragione, e probabilmente l'ha organizzata malissimo (anche perchè il paese reale dal quale partì Al Qaeda è l'Arabia Saudita che però è alleata agli USA e quindi non si può attaccare), ma Bush è il Presidente delle Torri Gemelle, e non ha saputo gestire la foga post attentato secondo la mia opinione. A parte le provocazioni precedenti ha ragione doctore quando pone l'accento sulle politiche guerra USA.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che dire che non abbiamo bisogno di un'altra guerra quando Romney alla prova dei fatti non è passato mentre il premio Nobel per la Pace Obama sì, e la guerra l'ha fatta è quanto meno curioso.



....le premesse per Romney forse ci sono, se ti va leggi questo 

http://www.agi.it/estero/notizie/20..._improbabile_attacco_a_iran_ma_non_va_escluso


----------



## Francy (5 Novembre 2012)

Ci sono, ma non credere che sia meno probabile se Obama viene eletto. Qualora gli USA vedano una possibile minaccia alla loro (a dir la verità cadente) egemonia chiunque occupi la Casa Bianca ci mette due secondi ad attaccare. Gli unici momenti storici (cruciale per il mondo di oggi fra l'altro) in cui gli USA non hanno attaccato un potenziale pericolo sono stati l'ascesa del PC Cinese al potere e il momento subito successivo alla guerra in Vietnam. Il Vietnam stesso aveva come obiettivo principale quello di evitare lo sviluppo dei partiti comunisti in tutta l'Asia.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Ci sono, ma non credere che sia meno probabile se Obama viene eletto. Qualora gli USA vedano una possibile minaccia alla loro (a dir la verità cadente) egemonia chiunque occupi la Casa Bianca ci mette due secondi ad attaccare. Gli unici momenti storici (cruciale per il mondo di oggi fra l'altro) in cui gli USA non hanno attaccato un potenziale pericolo sono stati l'ascesa del PC Cinese al potere e il momento subito successivo alla guerra in Vietnam. Il Vietnam stesso aveva come obiettivo principale quello di evitare lo sviluppo dei partiti comunisti in tutta l'Asia.



Ovvio che nessuno possa garantire che Obama non inizierebbe nessun altra guerra. Detto questo io comunque voterei per lui.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Novembre 2012)

Ho studiato molto a fondo la politica americana del 900: Obama è uno dei migliori presidenti USA capitato in uno dei peggiori momenti della storia mondiale. Di questo ne sono certo.
Obama tutta la vita.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Sulla politica estera/guerrafondaia repubblicani e democratici sono la stessa cosa.



Ma proprio no!


----------



## Doctore (6 Novembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho studiato molto a fondo la politica americana del 900: Obama è uno dei migliori presidenti USA capitato in uno dei peggiori momenti della storia mondiale. Di questo ne sono certo.
> Obama tutta la vita.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Ti sei dimenticato la guerra in serbia e quella in libia(anche se l ubriacone sarkozy ha dato il via)... e Jimmy Carter che creo particamente osama bin laden.E non mi dire eh ma li e' colpa della CIA!


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2012)

Pare che Obama sia in vantaggio


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2012)

Lo speciale di La Repubblica 

Presidenziali - Elezioni USA 2012 - Repubblica.it,


----------



## Lollo7zar (7 Novembre 2012)

Madonna che schifo, meccanismo di voto orribilante ma ciò che fa più schifo è quest'approssimazione dei voti, cioè non c'è un vero ente di controllo (come il nostro viminale) fanno un po come ***** si pare, in pensilvenya le macchine davano voti a romney anche se votavi obama, in florida molti non sono riusciti a votare, in iowa (stato chiave dove obama ha fatto le ultime ore di campagna elettorale) ci sono code di 3 ore molti non hanno potuto votare, che scandali


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2012)

Per il momento, con i grandi elettori, è in vantaggio Romney. Ma siamo solo all'inizio


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Novembre 2012)

Se vince Romney vuol dire che questi americani non capiscono proprio nulla.


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2012)

Parto dalla premessa che io a queste elezioni probabilmente non andrei a votare. Ma come fanno così tanti americani a votare ancora per i repubblicani? D'accordo che Obama ha deluso moltissimo, ma è possibile che i due Bush non gli siano bastati (soprattutto Bush junior, forse il peggior presidente di sempre, eletto addirittura due volte)?


----------



## Barragan (7 Novembre 2012)

Alabama 81% Romney? Wow... i repubblicani del Sud.

Edit: Ah no, avevano contato solo una contea, credo, boh.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Parto dalla premessa che io a queste elezioni probabilmente non andrei a votare. Ma come fanno così tanti americani a votare ancora per i repubblicani? D'accordo che Obama ha deluso moltissimo, ma è possibile che i due Bush non gli siano bastati (soprattutto Bush junior, forse il peggior presidente di sempre, eletto addirittura due volte)?



A loro basta un pò di patriottismo per farli andare in brodo di giuggiole


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Novembre 2012)

BARACK OBAMA RIELETTO PRESIDENTE

Il presidente americano Barack Obama si aggiudica 275 grandi elettori a fronte dei 203 del suo avversario Romney. L'annuncio delle tv americane è stato accolto da un boato a Chicago, al quartier generale dei democratici. Migliaia di persone sono in visibilio al McCormick center ed è esplosa la musica al suono di Twist and Shout. Il candidato repubblicano, nonostante la sconfitta, ha conquistato più voti popolari del presidente. Ha ottenuto il 51% del voto popolare a fronte del 48% di Obama.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Novembre 2012)

Prevedibile


----------



## Ale (7 Novembre 2012)

Ottima notizia.


----------



## francylomba (7 Novembre 2012)

Ha vinto obama come quasi prevedibile e ok 
ok che il presidente degli USA ha una carica diversa pero' voglio vedere la stessa reazione festosa quando Nonno Giorgio andra' alla casa di riposo e fara' spazio ( purtroppo) a altri personaggi al Quirinale !


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)

In bocca al lupo Barack!


----------



## smallball (7 Novembre 2012)

spero che questo quadriennio x il presunto nuovo Martin Luther King sia migliore di questo precendente,a mio parere molto deludente


----------



## Van The Man (7 Novembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Madonna che schifo, meccanismo di voto orribilante ma ciò che fa più schifo è quest'approssimazione dei voti, cioè non c'è un vero ente di controllo (come il nostro viminale) fanno un po come ***** si pare, in pensilvenya le macchine davano voti a romney anche se votavi obama, in florida molti non sono riusciti a votare, in iowa (stato chiave dove obama ha fatto le ultime ore di campagna elettorale) ci sono code di 3 ore molti non hanno potuto votare, che scandali



Non è orripilante, è semplicemente coerente con la loro struttura federale e per come avevano pensato lo stato i padri fondatori


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Novembre 2012)

Felice per lui, non era così scontato in effetti.


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2012)

Alla fine è meglio così.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2012)

Bene


----------



## vota DC (7 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> spero che questo quadriennio x il presunto nuovo Martin Luther King sia migliore di questo precendente,a mio parere molto deludente



Se la parola chiave è "four more years" direi che l'obiettivo è continuare all'identica maniera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2012)

vedremo cosa combinerà Obama...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Novembre 2012)

E' andata bene.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

Meglio lui di Romney, ma deve svoltare.


----------



## Vinz (7 Novembre 2012)

Per fortuna... Romney dopo aver detto che il mondo voleva vedere la supremazia americana era da internare


----------



## francylomba (7 Novembre 2012)

c'e gia' dalle nostre parti chi sogna questo obrobrio


----------



## smallball (8 Novembre 2012)

brutta roba


----------

